# JR's in Whippany, NJ 5/29/08



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Hoping to get together with a few friends that I haven't seen in a while, and perhaps put some faces to names that I've seen but not met in person.

Thursday May 29th at 2:00pm(ish)

Just a little informal get-together, nothing fancy.

http://www.jrwhippany.com/index.cfm?page=lounge

Please feel free to stop by and visit if you can! :chk


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

How long do you plan on being there?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> How long do you plan on being there?


Dunno! 

I don't have to be back to work until 9:30 the next morning, and it looks like the lounge is open to 11:00pm on Thursdays, so...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I thought I could leave philly by 5:30 but the wifey won't be home till 7:30 and little Lizzard could destroy the house in that 2 hrs . Hopefully next time, enjoy :ss.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I thought I could leave philly by 5:30 but the wifey won't be home till 7:30 and little Lizzard could destroy the house in that 2 hrs . Hopefully next time, enjoy :ss.


The little G-Town is mobile now , good to hear . I wouldn't be able to make it either .


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I thought I could leave philly by 5:30 but the wifey won't be home till 7:30 and little Lizzard could destroy the house in that 2 hrs . Hopefully next time, enjoy :ss.


:tpd: Well since last night wasn't the 29th I still may be able to make it on the real 29th :hn.


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Guys, if you want to hang out at our private cigar club which is located less than 10 miles from Whippany NJ, just let me know, no charge or obligation. Also, we never close 24/7 and you can BYOB, smoke cigars, plays cards, darts, dominoes, shoot pool, make some new friends, watch a game on our large flat screen TVs, relax in our lounge, and order food too! You can bring as many friends as you like. 
To see pictures just go to www.metrocigar.com

Tazman


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Tazman said:


> Hey Guys, if you want to hang out at our private cigar club which is located less than 10 miles from Whippany NJ, just let me know, no charge or obligation. Also, we never close 24/7 and you can BYOB, smoke cigars, plays cards, darts, dominoes, shoot pool, make some new friends, watch a game on our large flat screen TVs, relax in our lounge, and order food too! You can bring as many friends as you like.
> To see pictures just go to www.metrocigar.com
> 
> Tazman


Looks like a very nice spot, and you make a nice offer :tu.


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

That is what this brotherhood is all about. Like I said you can byob and make yourselves at home. Just let me know a day or two in advance so I can clear my work schedule...I can be there by 2 and I will send you the directions. It is about 10-15 minutes from Whippany. If you like, you can send me an e mail at [email protected] instead of posting it here.

Tazman


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I might be able to make it by after work...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

the more the better - I have to rearrange a dentist appointment - but I should be there on Thursday afternoon - probably just a little bit later than 2:00pm - not later than 3:00pm though.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Taz,

Thanks for the kind offer, I sent you a PM.

Rob, Bubba, Raisin, Joe, et All,

I hope you guys can make it out! Also, feel free to stop by with any friends.

I'll plan on being there a little before 2:00, I'll probably be in the pipe section staring in mock amazement at the price tags and inspecting the bottom of McClelland Tins to look for older stuff.



Anyone who would like to stop by is welcome to drop me a PM, I'll be happy to share my Cell phone number to give an update if you are enroute and indecisive. :cb


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

bump for tomorrow afternoon


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Who's wearing the carnation?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

raisin said:


> Who's wearing the carnation?


I look good in nothing but carnations but I will be the last person there.

Anne should be home to relieve me of my lovely daughter by 5:30 and I have a 2+ hour ride so see you around 8pm. The only thing that will make me not come is her getting stuck at work much after 6ish. My rule of thumb is I have to be able to hang out almost as long as the driving .


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks like i'll get there before 6 :ss


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike, Tom, Rob and Joe;

It was great meeting up wih you guys! I now have a newfound respect for ERDM (of course Joe was using a loaded deck!)

I might be able to sneak away one or two more times, but I hope Mike and Joe won't be so heavy-handed with me next round!

Thanks for a good time!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Nooner said:


> but I hope Mike and Joe won't be so heavy-handed with me next round!


Don't count on it :tu

Was great to meet you yesterday. It was a fun time, though tragically short.:hn

Hope to see you again


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Good times where had:tu. Let's make the Gene Cafe, Hottop side by side roast happen.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Good times where had:tu. Let's make the Gene Cafe, Hottop side by side roast happen.


hey, hey, hey, don't forget the Behmor! (for tasting purpose's) :tu


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

raisin said:


> hey, hey, hey, don't forget the Behmor! (for tasting purpose's) :tu


oh yeah, and the Behmor. I have forgoton what one of those looks like.


----------

